#  > Forum by Your Languages

## ameer

[table]
[TR]
[TD] 
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]  
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD] 
 *      :
		1-             		.
		2-             . 
		3-              . 
		4-               		 : (   )
		5-               		 .
		6-              		     . 
		7-               		 .
		8-          : 
		 -  -   -   (    		) 
		9-            		    :
		  -  -   -   -   .....  		 . (   ) 
		10-              		  .
		11-              		             		 .
		12-              		              		 . 
		13-            		   . 
		14-            		       .
		15-             :
		-         .
		-     .
		-    .
		-   .
		-   . 
		16-                 		          .
		18-            		        (      )  		            .
		19-              		    .
		20-              		     .
		21-           		     . * -   -   		-     -    ... ( )


		23-             -  		  -   -   -    -   		  .
		24- (      )          		     .
		25-              : 		
		-        
		-       (   )
		-       .
		-     .
		26-               		. 
		27-              . 		

		   :
		                		     .
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/table]

See More:

----------

